# Lets ride some Sunday



## awf170 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ehh?  I'm free basically every Sunday so I could do this whenever.  What do you think the best location would be to limit my driving + make it possible for most of the CLIT riders to make it + actually give us some good riding. I haven't seen you guys in like forever...


----------



## 2knees (Jun 8, 2009)

vietnam!


----------



## awf170 (Jun 8, 2009)

Sure.  You willing to make the trip?  You would absolutely love that place.  All the landings are so nice anything smaller than 5ft is cake.

Otherwise, lets keep this under 2 hours for me.  So Bachelor St., Case, or WH reservoir.  I heard good things about Case but my one ride there I thought it was pretty lame.  I dunno, maybe I missed something.  Seriously though, we should try for Vietnam.  There will be something there for everyone.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 8, 2009)

I drive to Braintree and Marshfield so often that its no big deal.  Is Milford (if thats where vietnam is) off of 495?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 8, 2009)

2knees said:


> I drive to Braintree and Marshfield so often that its no big deal.  Is Milford (if thats where vietnam is) off of 495?



It's right here.  
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou....163753,-71.503916&spn=0.017305,0.033131&z=15

I could be a lot more flexible with times for Vietnam since it is only an hour away for me.  When would you want to go?


----------



## 2knees (Jun 8, 2009)

that's even closer then i thought.  not much over an hour from hartford.  i just need a day my wife isnt working so i'll check the calender tonight and throw out some possible dates.  

Do you know the place at all?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 8, 2009)

I apologize to the CLITS in advance for killing their best bump skier.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 8, 2009)

2knees said:


> Do you know the place at all?



I don't really know the XC stuff, but we don't want to that, right?  All the rollers, drops, and other things to kill yourself are mostly in a very small park area.  So do you know what that means, Pat?  Barely any climbing!  Vietnam is your dream come true.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 8, 2009)

awf170 said:


> i don't really know the xc stuff, but we don't want to that, right?  All the rollers, drops, and other things to kill yourself are mostly in a very small park area.  So do you know what that means, pat?  Barely any climbing!  Vietnam is your dream come true.




:lol:


----------



## severine (Jun 8, 2009)

awf170 said:


> I apologize to the CLITS in advance for killing their best bump skier.


Don't worry; they'll lynch you later.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

Vietnam would be out of play for me. Probably a 90 minute drive. I would be down for Bachelor Street, the Rez or Case. You sallies need to wake up earlier though.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 8, 2009)

pics...
http://www.bustedspoke.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=31228&hilit=vietnam

Here is the thing that broke my derailleur + hanger on Thursday.






Don't ask how.  I landed it perfectly fine, then 50ish ft down the trail I hear an awful sounds look down and see my derailleur dragging on the ground.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> You sallies need to wake up earlier though.



I know you guys wear those times like a badge of honor, but it isnt about waking up any earlier for me. what am i supposed to do with two kids at 5:30 in the morning?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 8, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Don't ask how.  I landed it perfectly fine, then 50ish ft down the trail I hear an awful sounds look down and see my derailleur dragging on the ground.



such a blood curdling sound.  i will never forget it.....


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

2knees said:


> I know you guys wear those times like a badge of honor, but it isnt about waking up any earlier for me. what am i supposed to do with two kids at 5:30 in the morning?



It's not about bragging. It's about having the majority of the day to still spend time with the family, i.e. less static. So we're kinda coming from the same place here.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> It's not about bragging.



I'm calling BS on that!  :lol:

besides, considering the amount of miles you put in, your 7:00 am rides would end at the same time my 8:30 am rides would end.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

2knees said:


> I'm calling BS on that!  :lol:
> 
> besides, considering the amount of miles you put in, your 7:00 am rides would end at the same time my 8:30 am rides would end.



It's not about bragging at all, I really don't like getting up early.  But doing so means that I get the rest of the day with my family, which means that I'm able to get out more often.  I realize that it doesn't work out for you in quite the same way.  I'll just have to do a later ride at some point so I can hang out with the cool kids.

You have a point about your shorter rides ending at the same time anyway.  Carrie made that comment to me yesterday when she saw your TR right around the same time I got home from my ride.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 8, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It's not about bragging at all, I really don't like getting up early.  But doing so means that I get the rest of the day with my family, which means that I'm able to get out more often.  I realize that it doesn't work out for you in quite the same way.  I'll just have to do a later ride at some point so I can hang out with the cool kids.
> 
> You have a point about your shorter rides ending at the same time anyway.  Carrie made that comment to me yesterday when she saw your TR right around the same time I got home from my ride.



simmer down you two, I'm just poking the bear a little.



Greg said:


> 8:30? :blink: The morning's half over by then.





Greg said:


> If you pansies could get out of bed earlier, I might have considered it....





Greg said:


> I can get hammered tonight and still wake up early enough for a 7 am ride. Wimps.





Greg said:


> You sallies need to wake up earlier though.



:flame:
:lol:

and yes, my ride definitely ended prematurely yesterday but i did have a very bent rim, no front brake and needed to get my daughter to a birthday party by 12:00.  EXCUSES!  I have them in bunches my friend.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 8, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Carrie made that comment to me yesterday when she saw your TR right around the same time I got home from my ride.



We finished riding around 12 yesterday, but I am sure we could cut an hour or more off it pretty easily.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 8, 2009)

Austin

Count me in for a trip to Vietnam and possibly Lynn Woods, I want to get out your way for some riding. I won't hit much, but I really want to see those places and watch you and Pat do crazy things on bikes:-o. Lets try to set a date.

Also, I will be riding Bachelor St this Sunday with my friend Red and a few others around 9:00am. Your always welcome to join us.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm up for something depending on date, location, and time.  Case would be cool, I really want to get back there to see more of the place.  But I may be open to other locations too.


----------



## Trev (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm open for Sunday mornings... about half of em.. given I have my kids 'generally' every other Sunday..  

Make dates.. I'll join what I can... etc..


----------



## awf170 (Jun 8, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Austin
> 
> Count me in for a trip to Vietnam and possibly Lynn Woods, I want to get out your way for some riding. I won't hit much, but I really want to see those places and watch you and Pat do crazy things on bikes:-o. Lets try to set a date.
> 
> Also, I will be riding Bachelor St this Sunday with my friend Red and a few others around 9:00am. Your always welcome to join us.



Sounds good.  Personally I think you would like Lynn Woods more than Vietnam but you should definitely try both.

I might be in for that Bachelor St. ride.  Let me see if I can find someone to share the ride with.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 8, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Sounds good.  Personally I think you would like Lynn Woods more than Vietnam but you should definitely try both.
> 
> I might be in for that Bachelor St. ride.  Let me see if I can find someone to share the ride with.



Bring Marc


----------



## powbmps (Jun 8, 2009)

Let me know when you guys come up with some dates.  That's less than two hours from my house (more doable than the three it takes to get to Hartford).



awf170 said:


> It's right here.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou....163753,-71.503916&spn=0.017305,0.033131&z=15
> 
> I could be a lot more flexible with times for Vietnam since it is only an hour away for me.  When would you want to go?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just throwing out some dates...

How about Sunday the 21st of June for our Vietnam ride?  Meet at 9ish am?

So the possible riders are:
2knees
Mr. Evil
Powbmps
Marc
Bvibert
Eatskisleep
Trev
...

So how would that date work for you guys?


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Just throwing out some dates...
> 
> How about Sunday the 21st of June for our Vietnam ride?  Meet at 9ish am?
> 
> ...


Father's Day?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 9, 2009)

severine said:


> Father's Day?




Didn't even realize that.  But what is a better gift for your man then letting him go for ride with all his favorate internet buddies?


----------



## 2knees (Jun 9, 2009)

i'll see but that might be tough.  on the other hand, i could ask for that as my present.  

lol, who am i kidding, i never get presents.  I think i got a pair of socks for christmas.


----------



## powbmps (Jun 9, 2009)

The ol' "I want some time for myself" doesn't seem to fly......even on Father's Day :razz:.


----------



## Trev (Jun 10, 2009)

I could probably swing Father's Day and hook up with my kiddies later in the day or something..  

Just tell your wives you have other kids that they are unaware of, that need some Father time as well...  they'll understand, totally. Mine did, that's why we live in different houses now..  _*True Story*_.


----------



## powbmps (Jun 10, 2009)

Trev said:


> Just tell your wives you have other kids that they are unaware of, that need some Father time as well...  they'll understand, totally. Mine did, that's why we live in different houses now..  _*True Story*_.



I don't know if that's the best idea :lol:.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 15, 2009)

What's the deal on this?  Is the 9 am start firm?  Who's a definite?  How long is every one planning to ride?  I have clearance for a father's day ride but I want to be home at a reasonable time to get some family hanging in.


----------



## Trev (Jun 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> What's the deal on this?  Is the 9 am start firm?  Who's a definite?  How long is every one planning to ride?  I have clearance for a father's day ride but I want to be home at a reasonable time to get some family hanging in.



Ditto for me,

  9am would be perfect start for me on this Sunday.. if that is start time.. then I am in.

  -- Trev


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> What's the deal on this?  Is the 9 am start firm?  Who's a definite?  How long is every one planning to ride?  I have clearance for a father's day ride but I want to be home at a reasonable time to get some family hanging in.



Is this still for the Vietnam ride in central MA with Austin?

Father's day is a no-go for me, I have a dad to go see. I also think a Saturday would be better for this place. I see myself (and others) taking several falls and wouldn't mind one extra day before the work week begins to recover.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm free both days this weekend.  Either day work for you guys?


----------



## powbmps (Jun 29, 2009)

I may be able to do Sunday 7/5.  Did you guys make it out there last weekend?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 29, 2009)

powbmps said:


> I may be able to do Sunday 7/5.  Did you guys make it out there last weekend?





awf170 said:


> I'm free both days this weekend.  Either day work for you guys?



Are we still thinking about riding Vietnam?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 29, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Are we still thinking about riding Vietnam?


 

I can ride where ever as long as it ins't too far of a drive for me (under 1.5 hours).  My guess is that Vietnam will probably be the most popular choice.


----------

